# FRIDAY FUN-- have it your way



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am going to offer up two challenges today... Either show us a picture of you and your poo(s) or show us your best worst picture of your poo. Did you catch your poo with serious bed head, in the middle of a yawn or after a very bad groom. Bring it on. (we promise not to tell them) 
You can always show us both too, but hey I don't want to be too pushy


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I usually delete the ugly pictures of Molly but did find a few that I hate and make her look like a posessed puppy I'm sure she wouldn't be impressed if she knew I was posting them. 

Her with her tongue looking like it's too big for her body

And then her looking like she has been posessed by some evil force


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Great ideas, Donna!

Renee, Molly is so cute! Love the red eyes and the last with her eyes so expressive!

Don't know why the pictures sometimes flip!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

flowerchild said:


> Great ideas, Donna!
> 
> Renee, Molly is so cute! Love the red eyes and the last with her eyes so expressive!
> 
> Don't know why the pictures sometimes flip!


One was Mo's Idea and the other was someone else. I just post um.  
Molly could never look evil.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Little Betty looked so cute her mustache was a bit messed up on one side like she just woke up


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

This is the only photo I can find that checks both of those boxes! We're in the photo together and as it was first thing in the morning, we both have bed head!! We love morning snuggling!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ok, here is an awful picture of Lady...she had just been trimmed...and they left her beard long...Look at how long those legs are!!!!




now here is Lady and I !
during hockey season


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ther is a thread too, that if you guys havent added yourselves you should. it called something like., Do you look like your cockapoo....most of us are there with our poochies!

Molly looks so funny in those pictures I love it!
Donna, nice pictures!! you and your girl love it!
miss BEtte was having a bad stash day clearly...lol love her too!

and Lucy if that is you with bad hair...goodness me!!! you look gorgeous...and you also have a Canadian doppelgänger...I have a friend who looks just like you! I had to do a double take.


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> Ther is a thread too, that if you guys havent added yourselves you should. it called something like., Do you look like your cockapoo....most of us are there with our poochies!
> 
> Molly looks so funny in those pictures I love it!
> Donna, nice pictures!! you and your girl love it!
> ...


Aww that's really sweet but honestly I'm really not a morning person...I have been known to scare the postman when answering the door in the morning! Lol! Sidney never judges though bless him! I must have one of those familiar faces as wherever I go someone says they have a friend who is my spitting image! Or maybe I have a twin somewhere out there and we were separated at birth!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Probably not the worst (they're deleted!) but Poppy's ears will insist on turning inside out. Does she care? Might be good for airing them out


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Probably not the worst (they're deleted!) but Poppy's ears will insist on turning inside out. Does she care? Might be good for airing them out



Ha!! Love it. Molly's ears flip over sometimes on windy walks and it bugs me I always flip them back down


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

. 

Picture one we now have new fence.
Picture 2 she was getting fed up with having her photo taken 
Picture 3 just arrived home from kennels. Who new then what a lovely girl she would turn out to be.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

erinafare said:


> .
> 
> Picture one we now have new fence.
> Picture 2 she was getting fed up with having her photo taken
> Picture 3 just arrived home from kennels. Who knew then what a lovely girl she would turn out to be.











Picture I again x


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Don't know what happened posted twice used tapatalk for first time x


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Love this thread. Here's a picture of me & Pip x


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

And just cos I love this photo. Here's Pip with my girls x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

This is the evil eyes pic.. I don't really have any really bad ones - I think my girls look great! Not posting any of me and nina has looked sweet in everyone so far!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Some great pics here, like others I have deleted most I didn't like, but this one is not too flattering of him!








Hardly any of me with him, one I already posted on the 'do you look like your poo' thread, but this was on hols last year, he was about 5 months and we had been trying to sit in a hole my son had dug - think I gave up and was getting up again when he took the picture - thought I would explain or it looks a bit weird!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

KGr said:


> And just cos I love this photo. Here's Pip with my girls x


Pip is absolutely stunning 

I'm sorry if I've missed your threads before...I'd definitely remember that face of hers 

What a gorgeous family....

xxx


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Worst one of Amiee Jane. Day after Christmas 2011, shaved body and they made her head look like a teddy bear.




Miles after a very bad shave (thank goodness it grew back!)


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Here is a SERIOUSLY bad hair day for Molly at around 5 months!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Her wee face is in there somewhere lol!!! Her head looks massive in comparison to her body...

*PRE THINNING SCISSORS!!!*


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Molly could never look anything less than stunning!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Molly could never look anything less than stunning!!


Aw Ruth COME ON!!!!

She is anything BUT stunning here!!!! 

Can't believe I let her go out like that!!! 

xxxx


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

mairi1 said:


> Here is a SERIOUSLY bad hair day for Molly at around 5 months!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Her wee face is in there somewhere lol!!! Her head looks massive in comparison to her body...
> 
> *PRE THINNING SCISSORS!!!*


Molly looks like a little teddy bear. x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mairi... I love that shaggy look she has there! Her crimped curly head and face is gorgeous!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Does anyone else agree that Molly still looks stunning here.. Not to mention EXTREMELY CUTE!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ha She looks like a little muppet!!! I dont know why but I fell like she is so tiny!!!! Ah Love her to bits, moppy top or not!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

RuthMill said:


> Does anyone else agree that Molly still looks stunning here.. Not to mention EXTREMELY CUTE!!


Both hands and paws in the air! AGREE


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> Both hands and paws in the air! AGREE


See Mairi.....


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Does anyone else agree that Molly still looks stunning here.. Not to mention EXTREMELY CUTE!!


You know I agree!!!! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Haha Mairi... I'm winning this one!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

To me this is the worst Jake ever looked. I was devastated. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dmgalley said:


> To me this is the worst Jake ever looked. I was devastated.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


omg he looks so cute!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I think he looks so cute and cuddly!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> I think he looks so cute and cuddly!


I don't like his face like that. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Probably not the worst (they're deleted!) but Poppy's ears will insist on turning inside out. Does she care? Might be good for airing them out


Ha ha, Alfie's do that all the time too, and he never seems to notice either!! Daft as a brush he is.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

mairi1 said:


> Here is a SERIOUSLY bad hair day for Molly at around 5 months!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Her wee face is in there somewhere lol!!! Her head looks massive in comparison to her body...
> 
> *PRE THINNING SCISSORS!!!*


Omg, that's not a bad picture, she's GORGEOUS!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Does anyone else agree that Molly still looks stunning here.. Not to mention EXTREMELY CUTE!!


Absolutely, I think she looks faberooney!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

i rest my case


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> To me this is the worst Jake ever looked. I was devastated.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


I think that is the best table top decoration anyone could ask for!!  gorgeous! 
Just catching up with this thread - I love it, exceptionally cute Molly pic.
I'm trying to get one to upload now x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Here's me looking hot (NOT!! My hilarious sense of humour!!) 
And a little wet shrunken soggy ruby, this was pictured last week in bets-y-coed... Pre her attempt to run up a tree for any one who read the vet trip thread. X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Here's me looking hot (NOT!! My hilarious sense of humour!!)
> And a little wet shrunken soggy ruby, this was pictured last week in bets-y-coed... Pre her attempt to run up a tree for any one who read the vet trip thread. X


I didn't think I could be more in love with Ruby. You look good too 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha - I don't think so Donna, but you are kind.
We have just been on a professional photo shoot today with our son billy and Ralph and ruby. I know the photos are going to be stunning but with a stunning price tag too.
We did a pirate theme, here's a pic, very blurred as I sneaked it and we weren't allowed to take them (copyright blah blah)
Another of pirate ruby to follow...


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Pirate ruby - very tired after her photo shoot! 
Ralph wouldn't stay still


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> To me this is the worst Jake ever looked. I was devastated.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


I thought Jake looked so cute there His paws were very fluffy..............brought to mind this awful picture of Molly's first haircut when they were only able to trim her face and her body looked like she got struck by some big static ball Can't believe I took her around looking like that love the short look so much better


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> I thought Jake looked so cute there His paws were very fluffy..............brought to mind this awful picture of Molly's first haircut when they were only able to trim her face and her body looked like she got struck by some big static ball Can't believe I took her around looking like that love the short look so much better


Awwww - that's gorgeous! Although TBH Molly doesn't look impressed, I think she looks lovely x


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Tinman said:


> Here's me looking hot (NOT!! My hilarious sense of humour!!)
> And a little wet shrunken soggy ruby, this was pictured last week in bets-y-coed... Pre her attempt to run up a tree for any one who read the vet trip thread. X


I love those pants!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

My HOT pink jeans.......?
Thanks x
I'm a great bargain hunter.......


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Pirate ruby - very tired after her photo shoot!
> Ralph wouldn't stay still


Love it!!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> I thought Jake looked so cute there His paws were very fluffy..............brought to mind this awful picture of Molly's first haircut when they were only able to trim her face and her body looked like she got struck by some big static ball Can't believe I took her around looking like that love the short look so much better


Molly!!!! She looks so cute! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm loving all of these pictures...

Definitely cheered up my Friday. 

I waved my eldest off to Canada this morning - he is studying in Ontario at Trent University for his second year, so I was feeling a little sad.

However he has phoned and has arrived safely - took him an hour and a half to clear customs and he is now off on a 'camp' with other international students.

So I'm prepared to be a little more cheerful now...

The bad poo picture has to be Kiki's ridiculous tail after her start of summer buzz cut!

And then plenty of bad pics of me spoiling nice ones of Kiki. I'm not sure that she'll ever forgive me the one with the stick on moustache


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Kiki is gorgeous now I can see her without the sea surrounding her!! 
You can have the assurance that your Son is in the Land of some of our poo friends!
I'm sure he will have the time of his life xx


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Arlo covered in bits of leaf and Savannah taking sticking your tongue out to a new level!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

arlo said:


> Arlo covered in bits of leaf and Savannah taking sticking your tongue out to a new level!
> View attachment 17961
> 
> 
> View attachment 17969


Too cute love Arlo with the leaves


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> I'm loving all of these pictures...
> 
> Definitely cheered up my Friday.
> 
> ...



Marzi,

Hope you're feeling better! What a lucky boy, off to Canada! He's going to have a ball, I'm slightly jealous of these young people going off to exciting places. 

Love your pics.. Now I can put a face to the name. I was surprised... I thought for some reason you and Kiki would look alike. Weird I know but I just expect owners to look like their dogs!  

Kiki looks very happy to be with mum in those pics! Love her lighter bits on her muzzle.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Marzi,
> 
> Hope you're feeling better! What a lucky boy, off to Canada! He's going to have a ball, I'm slightly jealous of these young people going off to exciting places.
> 
> ...


*Thank you - she is a total sweetheart and she has really helped me through the last year.*


----------

